# Diagrama de fuente de un TV led BGH 24\' BLE2414D



## Matías (Ene 31, 2018)

Buenas colegas, alguien tiene diagrama de fuente de un TV led BGH 24\' BLE2414D?.
Se quemó y quiero ver si es posible adaptar una fuente externa . Desde ya muchas gracias ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2018)

Fijate entre las fuentes usadas de Tv LCD que venden por MercadoLibre , suelen ser de Tvs que rompieron pantalla . . . Aunque diga NUEVA es USADA como nueva . . . 

O podés comprarla o fijate comparando la fotografía a cuales otros tv corresponde , ya que esos son Chinos reetiquetados. Podrian ser Telefunken y Hisense 

Parecería que la Ble3214d es la misma que la Ble2413d , habría que confirmarlo.


_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-701549910-placa-fuente-bgh-ble3214d-nueva-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-688413717-fuente-bgh-telefunken-ble2414d-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-700181318-placa-fuente-bgh-ble2414d-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-663651139-placa-fuente-led-rsag78204641roh-bghhisensetelefunk-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-699424407-placa-fuente-bgh-ble2413d-_JM_


----------

